# Lowering my seat



## fred11 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm in the need of more headroom and have been waiting for half a year for Cobra to make a new bracket for their Misano seat. Feels like it might take a long time still so I'm now looking at alternative brackets. Have found one from Planted Technology. Here are links to the brackets:
Left hand drive driver side
Left hand drive passenger side
(although the photos look the same)

Questions:

1. Are the left and right hand drive cars the same in floor for the seat fittings? I.e. can I order the passenger bracket and fit that for my driver side? (I want to start with just buying the driver seat to make sure I like it)

2. And are there differences between the floor of the CBA and DBA? (mine is a 2012 DBA)

3. Can anyone with experience of aftermarket seats comment on the look of the brackets, will I definitely get more headroom with them and Misano seats?

4. Any other suggestions for different brackets or seats?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ive got a Tillet carbon seat and a AMS seat base bracket.
The floors are miles different right to left hand side,
The right hand side has one of the props going next to it, 
My seat has given me another 3" head room, but it is fixed in place with no runners fitted.


Goldie


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

goldgtr35 said:


> Ive got a Tillet carbon seat and a AMS seat base bracket.
> The floors are miles different right to left hand side,
> The right hand side has one of the props going next to it,
> My seat has given me another 3" head room, but it is fixed in place with no runners fitted.
> ...


I could see over the dash with how you had your seat set! All I could see was the steering wheel and sky...


----------



## fred11 (Feb 16, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> Ive got a Tillet carbon seat and a AMS seat base bracket.
> The floors are miles different right to left hand side,
> The right hand side has one of the props going next to it,
> My seat has given me another 3" head room, but it is fixed in place with no runners fitted.
> ...


Think it got confusing with left and right hand drive/side. I know that the floor are different on right and left hand side of the car. The question is if they're different between right and left hand drive cars. Since the brackets I've found are made in America I'm pretty sure they've not thought about UK right hand drive...


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

FRED

My seat base came direct from AMS in the states, So no problems i can think of.

Theres me and ANT running the same seat set up.. your over his way as well.. im sure hell be along soon and invite you to see his seats,

Goldie


----------



## fred11 (Feb 16, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> FRED
> 
> My seat base came direct from AMS in the states, So no problems i can think of.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's good to know


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep those brackets look good to fit a uk rhd car. 
I fitted my bride/cusco ones without any issue, but did use specific brackets. The bolt pattern for both sides is different as you can see on the pics.. Removing the oem seats is quite straightforward, losen the bolts before disconnecting the battery


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I never disconnected the battery doing mine,
But when you will need to put a resister in the wiring loom or you will get dash lights coming up.
Very easy fix, but i cant remember the resister size,



Goldie


----------



## fred11 (Feb 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> Yep those brackets look good to fit a uk rhd car.
> I fitted my bride/cusco ones without any issue, but did use specific brackets. The bolt pattern for both sides is different as you can see on the pics.. Removing the oem seats is quite straightforward, losen the bolts before disconnecting the battery


Good advice, but I'm not sure you need to disconnect the battery. I didn't when I had the passenger seat out for the audio. Had no issues with the airbag sensors but I made sure not to turn on the ignition.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

The Brackets you've posted look very flimsy compaired to the AMS ones,
the link below is what i used, but never used the runners , So another 1" headroom,

Alpha R35 GT-R Racing Seat Bracket - Automotosports, Inc.



Goldie


----------



## fred11 (Feb 16, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> The Brackets you've posted look very flimsy compaired to the AMS ones,
> the link below is what i used, but never used the runners , So another 1" headroom,
> 
> Alpha R35 GT-R Racing Seat Bracket - Automotosports, Inc.
> ...


Yes those definitely look to be more sturdy, but also look to be taller (hard to say with images so maybe just an illusion). Would you be worried about the flimsyness of them?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Fred

Im 6'5 and without the rails fitted. i have more than enough head room .
i can fit in with crash helmet on for track days.
I dont live too far from you but on hoilday, If you can wait till i get back,
Your more than welcome to have a look and sit in my car.
The AMS base is really a work of atr. and very very well made.



Goldie


----------



## fred11 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks Goldie. I'm also 6'5, there's no way I'd be able to wear a helmet with standard seat setup. 

Agree that the AMS looks very good but it's quite a bit more expensive than the Planted tech bracket so I'll probably go with it instead -hope they wouldn't sell a product that wasn't strong enough...


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

fred11 said:


> Thanks Goldie. I'm also 6'5, there's no way I'd be able to wear a helmet with standard seat setup.
> 
> Agree that the AMS looks very good but it's quite a bit more expensive than the Planted tech bracket so I'll probably go with it instead -hope they wouldn't sell a product that wasn't strong enough...


Thatcham reaserch only test cars up to 70 MPH
your cars very close to 200 mph,, 
Be it on your head,, excuse the pun

GOLDIE


----------



## fred11 (Feb 16, 2014)

I've now ordered the Misano seats. If anyone is interested in my oem seats they will be up for sale shortly. 8000miles 2012 seats...


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

will these drop the height


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Not enough i dont think.

Goldie


----------



## fred11 (Feb 16, 2014)

really hope they will, I'm told I should get an extra couple of inches...


----------



## fred11 (Feb 16, 2014)

worst case I'll skip the sliders


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thats what i had to do, and have them welded in place,
Even with my carbon Tillet race seat with no padding its still tight.


Goldie


----------



## fred11 (Feb 16, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> Thats what i had to do, and have them welded in place,
> Even with my carbon Tillet race seat with no padding its still tight.
> 
> 
> Goldie


Guess I might have to go down that route. 
How much extra headroom would you say you have compared to standard seats?


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

I take it there's quite bit of expense involved in doing this (even just for the driver's seat)? I'm 6'6" and would love to drop the seat a couple of inches, but I'm not sure I could justify it if it's majorly expensive as I do fit in the car 'as is'... just to say!

I did this a few years ago in my old Punto Sporting runaround by fitting lower Fiat Coupé leather seats and it only cost me £100!


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

fred11 said:


> Guess I might have to go down that route.
> How much extra headroom would you say you have compared to standard seats?


I still JUST fit in mine, with the seat in a reclined position,, Think your in trouble to be honest


Goldie


----------



## fred11 (Feb 16, 2014)

Goldie, you were unfortunately right. The seats didn't get any lower than standard. In fact they were higher with the sliders, without sliders I'd say it was the same height as standard. 

Here are the planted technology brackets, as you can see they were as low as possible. 









I'm gutted, was really hoping that it would sort out my driving position. I ended up keeping the standard seats and will get a refund for the Cobras.

For anyone looking for seats I can highly recommend Garreth at GSM Sport Seats, brilliant service all around. -no way they could have known that it wouldn't lower the seat...


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

The seat base (frame) can't get any lower as the inner frame sits on a sticking out part of the centre tunnel, it makes room for the drive shaft, (prop)
The only way is to do away with the runners and use a Tillet or such like paper thin carbon or fibre glass seat,
I've fitted it on my as you know and Ants car,
Your only local, you can always pop around to me and have a look and a sit in mine to see if it meets your needs,,
Sorry it didn't work out for you mate,,
Goldie


----------



## fred11 (Feb 16, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> The seat base (frame) can't get any lower as the inner frame sits on a sticking out part of the centre tunnel, it makes room for the drive shaft


Yes, that's the problem. I guess one could potentially create a bracket that followed the shape of the tunnel down to the floor and then find some narrow seat base that would be ok with the narrower mount available.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

This is crap news was really hoping that this would work for you so in turn would work for me. 

Just can't see a way for me to take the GTR on track


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Brad1979 said:


> This is crap news was really hoping that this would work for you so in turn would work for me.
> 
> Just can't see a way for me to take the GTR on track


Brad.
Easy. Tillet seat i have the carbon, but they do fibreglass. 
New lower frame. i has a AMS but doudle expensive, but quality is amazing,
Dont use any runners and just get any good bodyshop to weld the brackets in place were your comfy.
this is how ive done mine and ANTs car.
At least 3 inches extra head room. Im 6;5 and no more problems.
If you didnt want it in there 24/7
the seat takes 15 minute to remove and refit, this is the reason to by a new base and not use the one of your original seat.


GOLDIE


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

So can you fit original seat onto ams frame


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I think you could but the headroom would be the same..
You need a thin type race seat for the headroom.
and the side brackets that fit a race seat are steel so can be welded in place.

Goldie


----------

